# How to disable alarm movement sensor (ferry journey)?



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Does the TT alarm system have a sensor that detects movement when the car is locked. I am taking my TTS on a ferry and was wondering whether I had to disable part of the alarm system?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

There's a button on the B pillar that turns off the internal movement sensors. That would probably help.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

OK, in case anyone has the same questions, found it in the owners manual under anti-theft. There is a button on the side of the driver's door (which I have never noticed before!) that you press and a red light comes on and it deactivates the sensor. I have attached a photo showing the button after pressing.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Interesting! Is yours a convertible? Never seen that button on a TT before...


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

It is a convertible...


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

macaddict111 said:


> Interesting! Is yours a convertible? Never seen that button on a TT before...


Mine coupe has it, i thought it was to turn off the internal alarm sensors though (eg if you were leaving a kid or dog in the car). On the A5 there were separate buttons for internal sensor and tilt sensors but maybe they're combined on the newer ones.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

I asked the dealer the same question when i purchased the car, they didn't know.
However, checked the manual and its in there, rather than type it out i have attached a screenshot of the paragraph.


----------



## IslandTT (Jul 26, 2013)

I had a 2016 mark3 Sport coupe and it had the button on the drivers door, great for the ferry and when the dog is in the car. I have just bought a 2018 mark 3 black edition coupe and the button is no longer there. I'll try the double clicking of the lock button and see what happens.


----------

